# Does OJ block alcohol?



## fulloflead (Jul 31, 2004)

I like Margaritas (Hornitos Tequila, Contreau, lime juice, sugar) and I like Tequila Sunrises (Hornitos or Orange Cuervo Tequila, OJ, Grenadine).

I can drink about 4 Margaritas before I start getting loaded, but can drink about double that in Tequila Sunrises (all else being equal) and just feel a little buzzed.

I ALSO never feel badly the next morning after the Tequila Sunrises.

I gotta think it's the OJ.

What's up with that?

.


----------



## y0c (Mar 28, 2007)

believe me, it can't be the OJ. I've drank Gin & juice so many times in my life that it's impossible. I've even mixed it with some tropical jamba juice slushee. and no matter what, this gen & juice combination gets me drunker than just about anything else under the sun. 

however, that hangover thing i can definitely vouch for. NEVER have had a hangover from jen & juice.:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I wouldn't think so.
Only because screwdrivers always seem to work fine on me.

And I get hungover PLENTY.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

fulloflead said:


> I like Margaritas (Hornitos Tequila, Contreau, lime juice, sugar) and I like Tequila Sunrises (Hornitos or Orange Cuervo Tequila, OJ, Grenadine).
> 
> I can drink about 4 Margaritas before I start getting loaded, but can drink about double that in Tequila Sunrises (all else being equal) and just feel a little buzzed.
> 
> ...


don't forget that cointreau is 80 proof so you're gettiing more alcohol in the margaritas.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

More booze and sugar in the Margaritas. The huge sugar will f you up too...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Yup. Sugar will also make you u (100% Agave vs. Mixto)


----------



## fulloflead (Jul 31, 2004)

tnip23 said:


> don't forget that cointreau is 80 proof so you're gettiing more alcohol in the margaritas.


Really? 80? Are you sure. I'm out right now or I'd check. I thought it was $40.



mosesbotbol said:


> More booze and sugar in the Margaritas. The huge sugar will f you up too...


Didn't know that either.

I need to lay off the the hard :al and switch to... (what, no beer emoticon?) for a while anyway.

.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah, there's just more alcohol in the margarita than the sunrise.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

too much mixing does cause the puking but dehydration causes the :hn in the morning. What i do is once i am done :al i go to water and plenty of it, helps me avoid hangovers.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

carni said:


> too much mixing does cause the puking but dehydration causes the :hn in the morning. What i do is once i am done :al i go to water and plenty of it, helps me avoid hangovers.


I like to stick to hard booze and then a glass of water between each drink.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

fulloflead said:


> Really? 80? Are you sure. I'm out right now or I'd check. I thought it was $40.
> 
> Didn't know that either.
> 
> ...


cointreau is 80, triple sec has a lot less alcohol but tastes a lot worse imho.


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

Fresh squeezed OJ has a small alcohol content of its own. Usually less than 1%, but it is there.

In ripe oranges, there is a small amound of fermentation within the fruit itself.


----------

